# Exhaust leak????



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright, i need some help here. I'm lost at the moment. My brute has been running like crap, been cutting out and won't do anything but idol. It will start fine and idol all day no matter what the temp is but after that it keeps cutting out. After taking a few pieces of plastic off to do the 3" center snorkel i notice that the header pipe on the rear cylinder has been leaking ( engine block has black spot beneath the pipe). What symptoms does a leaky exhaust cause and how bad does it have to leak to obtain those symptoms?


BTW i did search with no luck. If i missed it please link it up for me. Thanks


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

come on guys help me out lol... did a compression test and the front cylinder was at 60 the first time then 45 the second; the rear was at 50 every time if this helps anyone?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you might need to adjust the valves due to it being so close to the cylinder it can throw the valves outta wack....i had a problem with mine leaking also but that was my swamp series and with my new hmf utility it is sealed tight not to mention a exhaust leak sounds horrible


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

fuel pump?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

You need to replace the exhaust gasket for sure, but thats not the problem.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

alright i'll get a new exhaust gasket for sure i have the big gun evo on the way. would the fuel pump work then not work or just barely work or is it one of those it either does or doesn't work?


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> you might need to adjust the valves due to it being so close to the cylinder it can throw the valves outta wack....i had a problem with mine leaking also but that was my swamp series and with my new hmf utility it is sealed tight not to mention a exhaust leak sounds horrible


 
so the valves(intake and/or exhaust) could be out of tolerance now by the exhaust leak?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Valve clearance issues will not give you the symptoms you described.

The other guy already gave you the hint, fuel pump. Check the fuel flow rate or amount (not the pressure) as described in the manual.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

OK will it start ? if so pull one plug out and do a compression test on that cylender and start it and do the same for the other cylender .


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

bigL said:


> OK will it start ?


 
The OP wrote:



08beast said:


> It will start fine and idle all day no matter what the temp is


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ yep thats what the OP said lol :bigok:. I'll have to look into the fuel pump then. can you tell me what symptoms valves out of tolerance would be?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if the valves were outa wack in most cases you would hear a light ticking but then again it will sound very very close to a exhaust leak so that would be hard for you to pin point, but i am willing to bet your valves might need adjustment anyways, how many hrs/miles do you have on the bike.....fuel pump could very possibly be a culprit, or a fouled plug mine when i blew a head gasket mine was only running on the front plug and would idle all day but as soon as i gave it any gas it sputtered and when i let off it died immediantly.....there are lots of causes but i would first try the easy check your plugs let us know what they look like then move to fuel pump and from there we can further assist you


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

it's got new plugs as soon as it started acting up. it has around 300+ hrs and almost 1500 miles. from what your saying it's really starting to sound like i need to check on the fuel pump then. sometimes i can rev it up and it'll dang near tach out then other times i'll rev it up and when i let off it'll die and its hard to start back up. guess i'll look into how to check it then. thanks and i'll keep ya posted


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

well, thanks to all my MIMB'ers thanks for the help and after cleaning the filter on the pump and going for the test ride b4 i put it all back together and she's alive again....for now anyways. hope i don't put it back together and it goes all back down hill again lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

hopefully thats it, i put a new filter on and it worked for a bit then same old crap, replaced fuel pump and everything was good. For your sake hope the cleaning of the filter works, pumps aren't cheep.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

dang man your post sucks, but that's the answer i was looking to get today out of someone. lol... cause thats what's happened to mine after about 2 hrs of riding around the land.


----------

